# Info on past FBAR Filings



## MeanGene (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello guys,

I have a few general questions about past FBAR filings that I hope you guys can help me with.

1) When filing past FBARs, do I use my past home addresses for those years? Or do I list my current address for all past FBAR forms?

2) Has there been any word on how we can provide a reasonable cause letter for the FBARs given the new electronic filing requirement? Has anyone actually asked the treasury department about this?

If anyone knows the answers to these, I would really appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks!


----------



## KeithCAN1 (Mar 26, 2013)

MeanGene said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a few general questions about past FBAR filings that I hope you guys can help me with.
> 
> ...


For #1: Use your current address for all the forms. That is what I did on advice from my accountant and from others on this forum

#2: I don't think so. It is best to mail them all in instead of e-file. I mailed all of mine in with a letter


----------

